# Sony VTC4 2000mAh 18650 Retest Results...a great 23A 2100mAh battery



## Alex (14/3/16)

Sony VTC4 2000mAh 18650 Retest Results...a great 23A 2100mAh battery self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 3 hours ago by Mooch315 [+1]

Bottom Line: This is a hard hitting 23A continuous battery that exceeds its 2000mAh rating. They were purchased from www.illumn.com

and are are identical in appearance and performance to genuine VTC4's. They run much too hot to be rated at 30A continuous but their temperature at 23A is the same as the VTC3 and VTC5 at their ratings. The VTC4 hits harder than the LG HB series of batteries but it runs hotter. Can you vape with it at 30A? Of course! It can be pulsed at up to about 50A before its voltage gets uselessly low.

See the test report/results for a list of reasons why the VTC4 is not a 30A cell.

Test results, discharge graph, photos: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...eat-23a-2100mah-battery.733299/#post-17481752

All my test results to date: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/list-of-battery-tests.7436/

18350 ratings and pulse performance data: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...nd-pulse-performance-data.7566/#comment-13387

18650 current ratings and safety grades: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ades-picking-a-safe-battery-to-vape-with.7447

26650 ratings and pulse performance data: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...afety-grades-and-pulse-performance-data.7554/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

